# NodeJS into a Raspberry PI2 (ARMv7)



## Alisson Oliveira (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi, everybody!

I need to know, how can I install a Node.JS on a raspberry PI 2? I did try of all ways that I found on the internet, but I'm new on BSD world and I not got results yet.

I tried run and compile a lot of packages.

When I try run these here:

http://nodejs.org/dist/v0.10.28/node-v0.10.28-linux-arm-pi.tar.gz
http://nodejs.org/dist/latest-v4.x/node-v4.2.6-linux-armv6l.tar.gz
http://nodejs.org/dist/v4.2.4/node-v4.2.4-linux-armv7l.tar.gz
http://nodejs.org/dist/v5.4.1/node-v5.4.1-linux-arm64.tar.gz

for all they, I receive the message:


```
ELF interpreter /lib/ld-linux-armhf.so.3 not found, error 2
Abort
```

When I try compile this one http://nodejs.org/dist/latest-v4.x/node-v4.2.6.tar.gz, I'm receiving:


```
gmake[1]: Warning File 'Makefile' has modification time 576643 s in the future
Makefile: 56 *** Stale config.gypi, please re-run ./configure. Stop.
```

I managed to install all dependencies of NodeJS. But still does not work...

Someone can help me?


----------



## tetragir (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi,
You can install it from ports.
With ports-mgmt/portmaster: `portmaster www/node`
Or without:
`cd /usr/ports/www/node
make config-recursive
make install clean`


----------



## Alisson Oliveira (Jan 29, 2016)

tetragir said:


> Hi,
> You can install it from ports.
> With ports-mgmt/portmaster: `portmaster www/node`
> Or without:
> ...



So,
I tried it now, but I received the message:

```
node-0.12.7 is only for i386 amd64, while you are running armv6
*** Error code 1

Stop
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/node
```


----------



## acheron (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a patch based on NetBSD's one but I'm seeing various sigsev when building www/npm. See attached patch if you want to give it a try.


----------

